# Emotion-jerking Jokes for Portrait Sessions



## BekahAura (Jul 13, 2010)

I thought I was funny, and I guess I have my moments, but when it comes to strangers I just don't know how to break the ice. I can't have 30 senior photos all with the same fake smile and expect to sell more than one print.

I was on the way home from taking pictures of my friend's grandson earlier, and I'm starting to love photographing kids... so much emotion... so little self-conciousness!

Anyway, I heard this on the radio on the way home: "Lindsay Lohan has a diet plan out... it's all liquid... 80-proof." I thought that might be a good one-liner to get a chuckle out of a high school kid. Well... it made me laugh .

Do any of you have some good jokes to share here? Who do you photograph (families, teenagers, couples, kids?) and how do you get 'em to laugh?


----------



## Aayria (Jul 13, 2010)

For adults and older teenagers, I do a "that's beautiful baby!" act, as though they were on a high profile, modern model shoot and that ussually gets a few good smiles =P


----------



## pbelarge (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't know if I would make any jokes alcohol related to seniors...parents may get mad. Huff as much as you may, we live in a litigeous society.

I am a little to far removed from children that age. Maybe go online and try to find some kind of icebreaker that works for them and keeps you safe.


----------



## njw1224 (Jul 14, 2010)

For smaller school age kids, I tell them with excitement that they look like a million dollars! For some reason it gets them excited. For seniors and older kids, I often will find out a name to say to get them to smile (ask mom or dad or whoever brought them in). It'll usually be a boyfriend or girlfriend's name. Then when I sense they are wearing out, I'll say "how about a smile for ________ (BF, GF)", it always works. If they don't have a bf/gf, then a best friend, mom or dad's name will work. For brides, I'll say "let's see a smile for _______ (groom's name)". Always works.


----------



## BekahAura (Jul 14, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> I don't know if I would make any jokes alcohol related to seniors...parents may get mad. Huff as much as you may, we live in a litigeous society.
> 
> I am a little to far removed from children that age. Maybe go online and try to find some kind of icebreaker that works for them and keeps you safe.



I had a feeling someone might say something like that. I probably wouldn't say it in front of a parent. Maybe I reserve that one for couples =).

Ok, I'll be back later, maybe I can find some jokes to post here.


----------



## BekahAura (Jul 14, 2010)

njw1224 said:


> For smaller school age kids, I tell them with excitement that they look like a million dollars! For some reason it gets them excited. For seniors and older kids, I often will find out a name to say to get them to smile (ask mom or dad or whoever brought them in). It'll usually be a boyfriend or girlfriend's name. Then when I sense they are wearing out, I'll say "how about a smile for ________ (BF, GF)", it always works. If they don't have a bf/gf, then a best friend, mom or dad's name will work. For brides, I'll say "let's see a smile for _______ (groom's name)". Always works.



That's a pretty good idea, I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 14, 2010)

HS seniors can be tough.

As mentioned, I'll use the boyfriend/girlfriend thing.  

Occasionally, I just stop (I always work on a tripod) and stare...  maybe I'll start to smile slightly after ten seconds or so.  Sometimes that's good for one.

I have said some risque stuff to the guys at the end of a session, but only as a last ditch effort and still I don't think it's a good idea.  You gotta be really careful if you venture there.

I do chatter a LOT.  This starts in the reception area and continues throughout the entire session.  Basically, I want them to talk about themselves.  I'll ask about:

activities at school
hobbies
siblings
neighborhood
job
music
concerts
movies
plans for after graduation
area of study

This all helps me to get to know them AND people like to talk about themselves.

-Pete


----------



## smokinphoto (Jul 24, 2010)

*Honest emotions* is the expression that best describes what we feel when we look at children. This is what a kid picture should capture. But, just like pets, young kids are most of the time restless and with no patience for a shooting session. Otherwise, why do a shooting session if you focus on *spontaneous emotions. *

Another tip would be to *collaborate with the kids.*: go to the park and offer them some chocolate or candy. This will bring up even more joy on their faces. They will look towards the camera with no fear (and maybe will even ask to play with it). However, at the beginning, they will try to get attention by playing a circus¦ but after a short while they will get bored of that and will finally get natural. The unexpected movement of the children is the reason why your *power-up time and shutter lag should be minimal *


----------

